# Base training for new cyclist



## numminummi (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi!

This is my first season.
I will be starting out in the D-class this summer - range 100-120 km at a pace around 40 km/h. My goal, however, is to make it to the C-class fairly quickly where most races are split to pieces - the last 5 races have been won by breakaways. All races are held in Denmark where everything is very flat - the hardest hill in my area is Vissenbjergbakken with 26 meters of hight Sometimes they make crits including small hills to make the terrain a little harder but the hills will seldom last longer than 5 min. The average field is 20-50 riders.

Before i started cycling i've been playing both handball and badminton and done some strenght training. Therefore my sprints are pretty good - last training i beat a B-class rider in the sprint. As to the endurance i am able to complete 4,5 hrs of training but after that im wasted for at least a day and i would not be able to make a decent sprint after 3 hrs of hard pace. When i compare myself to the other guys on the team i'm able to keep up with their hard pace for up to 3-4 min but then my legs starts to burn (i feel i still have breath) and i have to let go.

I've been reading the training bible and from that i understand that the winter should be used to build some base. I've put together the following program:

9 (hrs/week)
10,5
12
6,5
9,5
11,5
12,5
6,5
10
12
13
6,5

My question is: How much L3/L4 should I include?


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe I'm old-school and unscientific here, but my advice is just to get out and have some easy fun this time of year. Go easy, and get comfortable on the bike and allow your body to adapt to the specifics of cycling. Try to maintain a good smooth relatively high cadence at low intensity to build a smooth efficient pedal stroke. (One of my old coaches used to yell at us if he saw us in the big-ring before a certain point in the year..). Don't tax yourself mentally or physically, and keep the weight off over the winter. I wouldn't worry about higher intensity work until well into the new year. Even then if you're planning on doing a lot of racing(and it sounds like it) if you come into the season a bit under-trained so what? Its a long season.... Just my 2cents...


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

A huge part of a winter training plan is how quickly you get into shape, and how well you want to do in the early part of a season. 

For me personally I get into decent racing shape with just a few weeks of threshold work. My main issue during the winter is to make sure I get into good shape without peaking during December or January. My coach generally has me do more Tempo and low cadence strength work during the winter, with about 20-30 minutes total of threshold a couple of days a week. When I get closer to the first races of the season I start with more structured 10-20 minute threshold sessions mixed with some Vo2 work. 

For you, if you know you get in shape quickly then dont push yourself until closer to the first races of the season, and even then dont go too hard or you will be fried 2 months into the races. If it takes you a long time to get into shape then you will have to start working harder earlier on. 

Also take into consideration your desire to move up in the categories. From my personal experience the best way to upgrade quickly is to hit the early season races in good shape and take advantage of many people being out of shape. If you wait until the middle of the season you may not be able to get as many points easily because more people will be in shape. 

Just food for thought.


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

numminummi said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is my first season.
> I will be starting out in the D-class this summer - range 100-120 km at a pace around 40 km/h. My goal, however, is to make it to the C-class fairly quickly where most races are split to pieces - the last 5 races have been won by breakaways. All races are held in Denmark where everything is very flat - the hardest hill in my area is Vissenbjergbakken with 26 meters of hight Sometimes they make crits including small hills to make the terrain a little harder but the hills will seldom last longer than 5 min. The average field is 20-50 riders.
> ...


I think Friel makes a statement in his book something along the lines of the first year you should just ride. So that't what I would do; just ride. Ride alone, ride in groups, ride fast, slow; ride often. 

Another point Friels makes often is to rest more. So when you're not riding, rest well. You can't train tired muscles.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a lot of hours for a new cyclist. Not to mention that if you read Friel's book you must have understood it's not about hours, rather about working your weaknesses and stressing/resting your body in alternance.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

The Training Bible is good but at least in my edition (3rd) it does not provide needed information on training plans.

Friel's book Total Heart Rate Training provides great information and charts to set up training plans. It makes sense of the Training Bible and is the key to a good plan in my opinion. You should get a copy.

Jeff


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with everyone else that your 1st year is all about getting comfortable on the bike, avoiding injury. 

It takes awhile to toughen up and that ain't going to happen the first year. 

Base miles in the winter? Not me. I use the winter to do high intensity workouts that never go over 90 minutes. As I get older I want to make the best use of my time and base miles of which I've done way too many over the years are complete waste of time. Training starts at 85% of my max heartrate. I'm not going to fart around for hours on the bike just burning calories and muscle. While I agree you need the miles, you'll get the miles in, but more importantly after a few years of learning how to suffer and hold that pain, you'll learn how to hold on to the group as they pick up the pace and try to drop you.

Putting out high watts ups the growth hormones, testosterone. Sitting on the bike for hours everyday at low intensity, works in the opposite direction, think emaciated, chicken legs, what I call skinny fat.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

In your first year, don't worry about a structured training plan. Just focus on getting fit and enjoying yourself. During my first winter cycling season I took a number of spin classes and met lots of girls in the process - I loved it. By late March/April I started to log major miles and intensity and caught up or surpassed most of the people in my category by July. 


Just have fun with it. The pain from intervals and inevitable November burnout will happen soon enough.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Ghost234 said:


> In your first year, don't worry about a structured training plan. Just focus on getting fit and enjoying yourself. During my first winter cycling season I took a number of spin classes and met lots of girls in the process - I loved it. By late March/April I started to log major miles and intensity and caught up or surpassed most of the people in my category by July.
> 
> 
> Just have fun with it. The pain from intervals and inevitable November burnout will happen soon enough.


+1..Just get out there and enjoy the ride. Meet up with others that are faster then you. They'll help you more then you think. Faster riders make you become faster and stronger. And always remember your not in a race. Work on your fitness at your own pace.


----------



## numminummi (Oct 18, 2010)

What I hear from most of you guys is that I should just drop the plan and ride when I feel like it I do however- after reading the bible- like to use some of the concepts.

3,5-8 hours are grouprides on the weekend. I will defernatly continue those as they are great workout - one pro tour joining in with us most of the winter so on those rides Im challenged to keep up 

You mention that the hours are high for a first year but I really do not have any problem with a 12 hrs week. But would I benefit more from less hours and more tempo and threshold?

Right now the grouprides are about 50% L3+ and training on my own about 30%. 

Thanks, !


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

numminummi said:


> What I hear from most of you guys is that I should just drop the plan and ride when I feel like it I do however- after reading the bible- like to use some of the concepts.
> 
> 3,5-8 hours are grouprides on the weekend. I will defernatly continue those as they are great workout - one pro tour joining in with us most of the winter so on those rides Im challenged to keep up
> 
> ...


I'll disagree with most, then. If you're healthy and recovering well, I don't think 12 hours/week is too much, and it can be well used. Monitor your resting pulse. 

If you're challenged to keep up with your group ride, then I'm guessing you're not at the front. If you're not at the front, then with that much of the group ride in L3+ for you, these rides are either pretty short or you must certainly must still be on the side of the training equation where there are easy gains to be had. If your group rides are basically going to give you a good workout in some areas (e.g., short and intermediate efforts, from a few seconds to five minutes), then consider using the rest of your time to work on what's missing from group rides (which is usually consistent, sustained efforts of 20 minutes or longer) and the efforts that seem your (relative) weakest on the group ride.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

I want to reiterate that if you read the Training Bible you need to get Total Heart Rate Training. It will help you set up the plans and rides every day. It will give you the answers you need.

Edit: again this is based on the 3rd ed. If the 4th ed includes the sample microcycles and sample workouts then you should have the information already.

Jeff


----------

